# Not paired..... But who cares!



## jobe05 (Feb 23, 2007)

Waldo send me a message a few days ago that said the man with the brown shorts is'a comen.......... Yesturday.... he came!


Today....... Even though this was not the meal for muscadine, I couldn't wait any longer. My daughter is here from NY and she loves Muscadine so we had to do it!









Waldos Muscadine is an awesome color red, much deeper than mine was. As I poured it, that nice Muscadine smell filled the area, even overpowering somewhat the sauce.








The wine had an excellent balance of sweetness and Acid, which I find very difficult to achieve with Muscadine. My biggest surprise, to my liking was the sweetness of this wine. Perfection doesn't begin to describe the balance of flavor between the fruit, acid, sugar and tannins. The after taste was very pleasing and lingered on the tongue for a few moments, as the air went across your Tongue, the muscadine flavor came alive, slowly, delicately.








As much as I thought this was a bad food pairing, I couldn't have been more wrong. Waldo my friend, My hats off to youfor getting that right balance of every flavor and taste in this wine. I'm now very happy I saved that 50# of Muscadine's in my freezer till I tasted yours, this will definitely help my next batch come out better.


Thank You Waldo


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2007)

Sounds very good Waldo



, Jobe, what do we have there, ziti and chicken parm?


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh yea..... the food..... I forgot since that is not what it was all about. Penne pasta with chicken Parm, one of my favorites, the most favorite would be coney's (white hot dogs) and Macaroni and cheese, but home made only. 


Waldo's wine was so good, we have decided to do a little wine tasting tonight, my daughter wants to know whats good so she'll know what to take home with her.


My wife and daughter:








The wine:








This might be my last post of the evening...........................


Not by choice...........*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow, your daughter is a knock out, must have kept the phone ringing off the hook! Did you open all those bottles?



How do you feel yhis morning?


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks Wade, Not a good picture of my daughter, she looks like she's mad in that picture......... or maybe thats what she looks like drunk.........


Yes, we opened all those bottles, 15 total, no, we didn't drink them all, just taste tested al of them, then drank the ones that we liked. My daughter and her boyfriend wanted white, off dry or sweet wines, and ended up liking the Barbera and the Australian Shiraz the best........, along with a few others. The object was to decide what she wanted to take home with her (she lives in NY). However throught the night we would walk by the empty bottle of Waldo's Muscadine and wish we had more of that.........


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2007)

Did she ever try your Port?


----------



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2007)

It sounds like it was a good time enjoyed by all. A great meal, great wine by Waldo, great company and more great wine by Jobe. How can you beat a time like that.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 27, 2007)

Jobe, glad the package made it ok but really glad you and yours enjoyed the Muscadine. It is part of the enjoyment I get in making wines is sharing them with others. I would have liked to have shared a plate of them vittles too..That looks delish!!!*Edited by: Waldo *


----------

